# Actor Alan Rickman dies aged 69



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

Very sad __ Terrific actor. RIP Alan.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35313604


----------



## Robin (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh that is sad news. So much more than Professor Snape.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 14, 2016)

RIP Alan - great loss to the acting world.


----------



## Sally71 (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh that's sad, he was a fab actor.  My daughter is only just getting into Harry Potter and has just seen the first film for the first time, I was telling her how he was perfect as Snape because he nearly always played grumpy characters (and played them extremely well!)  Loved him in Galaxy Quest too...

RIP Alan.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2016)

What is it with this effing cancer, stealing all the great ones? I loved his acting and I loved that voice. RIP Alan.


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 14, 2016)

I always like listening to his voice (perhaps a little envy going on there!). Also enjoyed his acting immensely (even in the odd Potter film I saw ... not a fan of that series).

A great pity and what is it with the number 69? First David Bowie and now Alan Rickman in short order.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 14, 2016)

Oh no! How sad. Sheriff of Nottingham in Kevin Costner's Robin Hood - best baddy EVER. An actor I really liked.


----------



## runner (Jan 14, 2016)

He was brilliant and versatile even though he was distinctly him.  What a loss, RIP Alan.  Lets hope this is the last in a long while!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 15, 2016)

Its such a shame. He was a great actor. Brilliant in Die Hard.
Another great taken from the world of entertainment.


----------



## Robin (Jan 15, 2016)

It seems to have been very sudden, our paper is suggesting pancreatic cancer, which isn't surprising given the figures for that particular beast.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 15, 2016)

Robin said:


> It seems to have been very sudden, our paper is suggesting pancreatic cancer, which isn't surprising given the figures for that particular beast.



I heard that it was pancreatic cancer too.


----------

